# Saline Solutions Skimmer - Familiar?



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

It's weird that there's no reviews on these skimmers I guess because its a private dealer? Anyway was wondering if anyone has any knowledge on this skimmer?? Deciding whether to get this tomorrow or not... Thanks!


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

I've had an airstone model of theirs once. I wasn't to happy with the quality of the unit, the one I purchased leaked on it's first run. 

I should have known when the salesperson told me to be careful when connecting the hose.

Not to say that they haven't improved over the years, but something you should inspect on the unit your considering. 

If you're planning on getting a beckett injector I'd recommend a MRC Skimmer. I was running a MRC-6R on a 900gal system with approx 300 fish, and the build is rock solid.

I'll be building one for my next tank.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I already purchased this item lol damn ah well

btw what's the difference from a airstone skimmer and regular skimmer?


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

Not really an airstone. It's actually a block of basswood, but does pretty much the same thing

It's just another way to inject air into the water column. Not used much anynore because the wooden diffusers (airstones) would need to be replaced/cleaned regularly.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

oh I c, would you happen to know how much this would go for? I'm buying this used for about $200 and the seller said it was worth $500?


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure about the price of the saline. But to give you a comparison










Model MR-2 
Box Dimensions 10.5" x 7" x 8" 
First Riser OD 6" 
Second Riser OD 4" 
Number of Injectors 1 or 2 
Gate Valve (standard) 1.5" 
Total Height 24.5" 
Rating 300 gallons
Recommended Pump BL-55 (PW-150PS), PCX 40, or PCX 55

$380.00


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I've seen that but given American currency and shipping and tariffs and whatnot its a little more but meh w/e as long as it works well...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Save your $200 and get a better skimmer. It's certainly not worth the $500 they might have paid for it.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I already bought it Ameekplec haha ah well I'll just get another skimmer then, it's too big anyway!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wish you told me about this possible purchase yesterday when I was at your place, I could have talked you outta it.... I had a homemade beckett before, they work, but are loud, and a saline one for $200 isn't a great deal....you could have had much better for $200

if you can re-sell for $200 try it, or very close to it.... when buying a used skimmer, timing is everything, many good skimmers are grabbed fast


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha damn Hojimoe but it was a impulsive purchase last night. My SeaClone has been reeeaaally upsetting me with its next to nothing performance so I rushed out to find a skimmer in a one day span... but thanks lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

BKTruong said:


> Haha damn Hojimoe but it was a impulsive purchase last night. My SeaClone has been reeeaaally upsetting me with its next to nothing performance so I rushed out to find a skimmer in a one day span... but thanks lol


hope you learned your lesson....nothing that is important can be done in one day  I think most of us have found that out somehow lol


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha I definitely did learn my lesson, boo.... lol Are Saline Skimmers really that bad though? What is it that's actually bad about them other than it might be loud? Don't they suck out the gunk just as well?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

BKTruong said:


> Haha I definitely did learn my lesson, boo.... lol Are Saline Skimmers really that bad though? What is it that's actually bad about them other than it might be loud? Don't they suck out the gunk just as well?


there's just definitely better out there... between what it skims out, and the beckett vs venturi or needle wheel pump, the efficiency of that skimmer isn't the best vs the competition...you can always try it out.... you are upgrading, you can hang onto it and try it


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Nah luckily he had one more skimmer for sale which was an aqua c remora pro and he was nice enough to exchange it for me even though its not really sump specific but I'm currently using it in my sump for now.


----------

